# Car shoot



## revenater (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is the same picture in b&w and color. Thoughts are appreciated. I am just starting out with HDR and really want to improve.


----------



## Designer (Sep 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, these look like charcoal drawings, and not very good ones.

The reason I wrote that is because beginning artists tend to make their drawings very flat, as though looking at a flat piece of paper.  No depth to the drawing.  Your treatment, therefore, looks way too overdone to my taste.


----------



## revenater (Sep 28, 2014)

How would you have given it depth?


----------



## Designer (Sep 28, 2014)

revenater said:


> How would you have given it depth?


More variation between light, shade, and shadow.  (A wider range of tone)

IOW: natural sunlight with a lot less HDR.

IMO the more successful HDR is done so that nobody knows it was actually done.  The scene just looks natural.


----------



## revenater (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok thank you.


----------



## pab (Sep 28, 2014)

revenater said:


> Here is the same picture in b&w and color. Thoughts are appreciated. I am just starting out with HDR and really want to improve. View attachment 85454View attachment 85455




Dial it back.    HDR fortunately appears to be on its way out of style.    I used to take the same approach a few years ago till I noticed my photos were only liked  by people on Instagram so I stopped doing it lol


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 28, 2014)

pab said:


> revenater said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the same picture in b&w and color. Thoughts are appreciated. I am just starting out with HDR and really want to improve. View attachment 85454View attachment 85455
> ...




NO! It is not going out of style.  Overprocessed and aggressive HDR may be, but I use it subtly quite often.  

To the OP... you need to uncook this.. ALOT.  It's WAY overprocessed and that ruins any potential the image had.  Subtle is better.


----------



## pab (Sep 28, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> pab said:
> 
> 
> > revenater said:
> ...




I'm sorry man but it's true.   I feel like even folks who have no idea what HDR photos are say they look fake.  It's no longer an art.   When newspapers and sports broadcasts alike publish them and have thousands of people say " I was there and saw the same thing and it looked nothing like this to my eye or my camera"   I enjoy them but reduced my HDR output from 25/100 photos down to like 4/100 photos


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2014)

aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## joe houchens (Jan 24, 2015)

*second pic was spot on..*


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 24, 2015)

How many pictures did you take to combine for this HDR?
If you only took one picture,  it is tone mapped, not really HDR.


----------

